# Bitte um Fortnite Buddy Invite!



## Zybba (24. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nimmt hier irgendwer an der Fortnite Alpha teil?
Falls ja würde es mich freuen, wenn derjenige mich einladen würde.

Ich befürchte, es wird sich niemand finden.
Vor über einem Jahr habe ich mich eingetragen, bisher nichts davon gehört… 
Einen Key würde ich natürlich auch nehmen, aber das erscheint mir noch deutlich unwahrscheinlicher.

Falls sich doch jemand finden sollte, würde ich einen Sammelthread zum Spiel erstellen und zukünftige Interessenten einladen.


----------

